# Scary voodoo movie (help)



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

For the past few days I've been trying to figure out the name of this campy old martial arts-esque movie that seemed to be inspired by voodoo (I think). I think it was on an island, with fireside rituals and stuff. Some guy's head would detach and float around, or maybe people's bodies floated too. But I know someone made their head detach. Anyone know what I'm talking about? THANKS


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

One more thing, I've drawn a visual representation to help.










I'm pretty sure I didn't dream this.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Floating detached heads are especially scary for me. I used to have recurring nightmares as a kid about a doll with a head that would detach and hover just over her neck. I'm not sure what Freud would make of that. "Sometimes a detachable head is just a detachable head."

I hope someone finds this movie. I'd love to see it.


----------

